# Checkstays Imx 38 ??



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi all, 

just wondering how these work on the imx38, they just seem to get right in the way when tacking etc, are they needed on this boat i do see the middle of the mast pumping when going up wind over waves etc but when ever we tension them they just over power us. Also are they needed down wind or is it just up wind you use these. 

any help much appreciated 

thanks


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Check stays are typically there to limit mast bend from the application of backstay tension. Adding backstay tension is intended to induce some mast bend (to flatten the main) and to also tension the headstay. If the mast bends freely, most of the tension goes into the bend and the rig actually gets shorter (masthead closer to the deck) and all the rigging slacks slightly.

The check stays limit the bend to what you want (if properly set) and allow some transfer of the forces to the headstay.

On our last boat, which used checkstays, we primarily used them upwind for the reasons above. Off the wind we stowed them forward and used the dedicated winches as secondaries for the kite (unless it was nukin', then we set the weather checkstay too)

They are important, and they do pretty much require another crewmember to handle them in a tack, much like running backstays. They are not generally as "crucial" to rig integrity as many running backs can be.

If you get used to using them effectively you'll go much better upwind.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

ok thanks for that, we havent been using them since we got the boat and have noticed it not going great up wind poor pointing etc. 

i also read on internet when doing searches, they are used so i can flatten the head sail without flattening the main where as when you put back stay on it flattens both. but have noticed the mast flexing alot in the middle up wind. 

just have to learn to tack and move them out the way when bearign away on a run now so they dont get all tangled up everywhere.

cheers for your help


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

No sweat....

The mast setup/headstay tension is going to be a combination of your backstay tension and the checkstay tension. Also your checkstays may be multi-part (two or more connections to the mast combined to a single purchase on deck) If so each section will be adjustable separately. You can use this to fine tune where the mast bend takes place.

The harder the checkstay is on, the less mast bend you'll get, and the more tension will be transferred to the headstay. But BE CAREFUL - it's possible to put a reverse bend into the mast with the checkstays if someone gets carried away. This makes your main look like SH**.

So experiment with various settings, and mark them somehow for future reference.

Good luck.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

My brother has an IMX 38, but I've never seen checkstays on it. Are there different rigs?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have been looking at alot of imx 38 now and they all seem to have them they come out each side of the mast half way between the top 2 spreaders.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Guess I haven't seen them deployed. Of course, maybe that's why we pass him in our J/36. We have a set, but have only needed to use them when it was blowing around 30 knots.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

One suggestion, Checkstays usually have a shockchord retractor that pull the lazy checkstay out of the way of the mainsail when released. There are two kinds, the first pulls the stay towards the spreaders and the second pull them up towards the backstay. I generally prefer the second kind but they don't always work with all geometries.

Jeff


----------

